

Are Pixels Productivity? A study 24 years in the making - siganakis
https://msgooroo.com/GoorooTHINK/Article/13036/Are-Pixels--Productivity--A-study-24-years-in-the-making/6042

======
kgabis
"Perceived productivity" is a worthless metric, making plots out of it is just
ridiculous. How can you rate your productivity when you were 8 years old? You
should know better as a data scientist.

That said, I have a 24" screen at home, but I use it mostly for gaming, while
most of my programming is done on a 13" mbp.

~~~
siganakis
You are quite right, it is a ridiculous metric that doesn't stand up to any
scientific rigour.

The article was just supposed to be a bit of fun about my personal experience
with different monitor configurations. I thought that this might be
interesting to the HN crowd since so many of us spend so much time in front of
screens.

~~~
roflchoppa
i liked the article, i think I'm going to go out and get another screen in the
next week.

------
carljoseph
How do the find the portrait vs landscape orientation works for you? Any
change in productivity between the two?

I had a team-mate who swore by having one monitor in portrait mode where he
kept his word/specs/reading whilst he worked primarily on the landscape
monitor. Seemed to work for him.

~~~
siganakis
I think that I would prefer 2 landscape (one on top of each other) then 2
portraits on either side. The problem is in getting the mounts to make it all
work properly.

Also, HN seems to have dropped the "∝" symbol from the title!

~~~
mkl
What video cards do you use with your current setup?

It wouldn't take much carpentry to set them up in landscape, maybe with a
cinder block or something in the back as a counterweight.

~~~
siganakis
I have a pair of AMD Radeon 5700 Series cards (apparently released in 2009!),
which seem more than up to the challenge. One thing to consider is that with 2
graphics cards, you needs at least a 550W power supply (I had a 500W power
supply that died trying its best).

Unfortunately my carpentry skills lacking, and the Dell Single Monitor Arm [1]
are NOT suitable for mounting 2 monitors on top of each other (not enough
height).

[1]:
[http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l...](http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=eep&cs=6099&sku=332-1235)

